# Changing your visa appointment location?



## Nathan_G (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

Is it allowed to change your visa appointment location to a different Visa Appointment Centre (VAC) in the same country?

On the online application it asked me where I'd like to go for the visa appointment; I picked the closest centre. So then I went to book an appointment there, but the dates were all too late. So I instead looked at appointments at the other centres in the country and found an earlier date at one and booked it. System let me do it and I proceeded thinking all is well. 

Now today I went through my emails from WorldBridge and saw that in the block of text in the confirmation email it says something about not being able to hand in my application at a location other than the one chosen in the online application.

Wait, what, I didn't realize that it would be a binding commitment? If so, why does the system even let you book an appointment elsewhere?

I also seemed to remember something about this at the application FAQ so I go and check and, yep, there it says that if you can't get an appointment at the time you need at your ideal location you can book an appointment at another centre. It would appear the info is contradictory.

Does anyone here know what the deal with this is and whether you can do it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan_G said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it allowed to change your visa appointment location to a different Visa Appointment Centre (VAC) in the same country?
> 
> ...


Did you print the appointment booking confirmation? What does it say? That's when and where your appointment is for in the system now.

If you didn't print it (pop-up permits you to print the visa application AND the appointment booking confirmation), go back, log in and print the booking confirmation.

Where ever it says your appointment is booked for is where you are scheduled to go. If you need to make a change, use the log in again, and reschedule using the online system. 

You're probably fine. Those email confirmations are aimed at a large audience and strive to cover all contingencies-some people have gone to a different centre for their appointments and they are trying to let you know ahead of time that you need to attend the scheduled appointment at the scheduled centre.

Again, look on your appointment booking confirmation to find out where and when the system has you scheduled-chances are very good it is the one you wanted.


----------

